# Weisheitszähne - Rauchen ?



## downESIR (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
hatte am Dienstag vor mehr als 80 Stunden meine OP. Alles klar, keine Schmerzen mehr und größtenteils abgeschwollen. Essen fällt mir schwer, da es Komplikationen gab und die Naht größer ist.

Nun wollte ich wissen, da es der 4te Tag ist (laut OPInfoZettel ab 3ten Tag) und ich langsam echt durchdrehe, wollte ich sicher gehen ob es okay ist wenn ich am 4ten Tag wieder rauche.

82 Stunden sind nun vorbei, ich möchte keine Diskussion ob Rauchen ja oder nein... will nur wissen, ob es jetzt okay ist eine zu rauchen.

Gruß

//edit:
Arzt meint, Infozettel beachten und mind. 7 Tage nicht rauchen.

"5. Nikotin, Kaffee, Alkohol, Schwarzer Tee und Milchprodukte
sollten sie am ersten und zweiten Tag nach der OP wegen Wundheilungsstörungen und Nachblutungsgefahr meiden.
Rauchen kann entzündungsfördernd wirken und sollte bis zum 3 Tag nicht gemacht werden um einen schnellen Heilungsvorgang zu gewähren."


----------



## Petra79 (25. Mai 2007)

downESIR schrieb:


> Arzt meint, Infozettel beachten und mind. 7 Tage nicht rauchen.



Ich würde da schon auf Deinen Arzt hören! Wenn es schon Komplikationen gab, würde ich auf Nummer sicher gehen und wirklich nichts riskieren! Wenn er 7 Tage gesagt hat, wartest Du die 7 Tage ab, egal, was auf dem Zettel steht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gute Besserung weiterhin!


----------



## Fendulas (25. Mai 2007)

Ich würd das zuwachsen lassen und dann erst wieder rauchen.
Wenn bei den offenen Stellen Bakterien reinkommen, dann wirds richtig ärgerlich und tut auch weh.
Ich hab mich damals an die Vorschriften gehalten und nach ner Weile war alles wieder okay ;-)


----------



## Buffed_Fan:o) (25. Mai 2007)

Hör auf deinen Arzt :-)

Ich kenne dies Gefühl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Musst ohne Kippen die Woche klar kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gute besserung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## downESIR (25. Mai 2007)

Buffed_Fan:o) schrieb:


> Hör auf deinen Arzt :-)
> 
> Ich kenne dies Gefühl
> 
> ...



Wird hart, aber anders gehts wohl nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Centekhor (26. Mai 2007)

Wart ne Woche ab ...
Wie sagte mein Arzt zu dem Thema .... "Es kann besser verheilen oder schlechter, da stehen die Chancen 50:50"
Ich hab etwa 8h nach der OP ´n Bierchen getrunken ... schön vorsichtig, dass  es nicht an die Wunde kam und es is trotzdem einwandfrei verheilt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thravvn (26. Mai 2007)

Nein, 
Kumpel ist deshalb umgekippt und durft dann 14 Tage im Krankenhaus bleiben. Aber das jute daran, danach hat er nicht mehr geraucht


----------



## Len (26. Mai 2007)

Min. 7 Tage wird gern gesagt, da die Ärzte dein Immunsystem nicht kennen, sprich sie haben keine Ahnung wie schnell bei dir etwas verheilt, wenn du dich verletzt hast bzw wurdest.

Ich gehör zu jenen, bei denen alles immer doppelt und dreifach so lange dauert. Mir musste vor einigen Jahren mal n gesunder Backenzahn gezogen werden, der bei nem Streethockeyspiel so dermaßen zerstört wurde, dass man drauf nix mehr aufbauen konnte.
Süchtling, wie ich einer bin, hab ich türlich so einiges ingoriert was mir der Arzt geraten hatte und promt fingen die Probleme an, die Wunde blutete zwei Tage, hatte Kreislaufschwäche und brach schlussendlich zu sammen.

So hart das auch is, aber hör lieber druff. Und vorallem von Rauchern fernhalten... passiv mitschnüffeln is hassenswert ^^


----------



## Ichselbstenst (31. Mai 2007)

Mein Tipp :einfach ganich ers Rauchen


----------



## Minati (1. Juni 2007)

Bei mir wurden auch die Weißheitszähne gezogen. Den Infozettel habe ich gar nicht gelesen (Schande über mein Haupt). Dennoch würde ich dir empfehlen, erstmal auf das Rauchen zu verzichten. Ich weiß, dass ist hart, aber lieber keine Infektionen, als dass du später nur noch mehr Probleme dadurch bekommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester~ (3. Juni 2007)

Rauch durch die Nasenlöcher!


----------



## Guria/Galika (3. Juni 2007)

Jester~ schrieb:


> Rauch durch die Nasenlöcher!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 guter plan!^^


----------



## Revils (3. Juni 2007)

Wenn du schon dabei bist die Woche nicht zu rauchen, dann würde ich es ganz aufhören! Einen besseren Zeitpunkt gibt es nicht...


Peace/Tüdelü


----------



## -NiX- (7. Juni 2007)

Weisheitszähne - Rauchen ?

Ich würde keine Weisheitszähne rauchen. Haare in der Kippe stinken schon extrem, wie soll das erst mit den Zähnen sein.
Und jetzt mal im Ernst: Hast Du sonst keine Probleme, dass Du solche Fragen in einem Online-Spiele-Forum stellst? Überhaupt ins Internet zu fragen find ich schon seltsam, aber wenn, dann wäre mir dazu vielleicht irgendein Gesundheitsforum eingefallen. Aber besser wären noch Menschen. so von Angesicht zu Angesicht, am besten Freunde, hmm? Vielleicht wars ja der Entzug. Naja, inzwischen bist Du ja hoffentlich drüber weg...

mfG, NiX


----------



## Amarillo (7. Juni 2007)

Dafür das du erst 3 Posts verfasst hast, haust du hier ganz schön auf die Kacke!

Das hier ist der: *Labern über Gott und die Welt Bereich*!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -NiX- (7. Juni 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Dafür das du erst 3 Posts verfasst hast, haust du hier ganz schön auf die Kacke!


Sorry, hab wohl vergessen, mich von Dir freischalten zu lassen. Versichere untertänigst, dass das mit drei Posts nicht wieder vorkommt.


Amarillo schrieb:


> Das hier ist der: *Labern über Gott und die Welt Bereich*!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und? Hab ich doch gemacht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfG, NiX


----------



## Gutgolf LeMagier (7. Juni 2007)

Also ich würd es auch ne Woche lang sein lasse, da der Rauch einer Zigarette ja sowas ähnliches wie Staub ist, und deswegen ist das Infektionsrisiko gegeben ... man kennt das ja mit dreck in der Wunde und so. 

Deswegen, Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht und ich würd die 7 Tage warten.


----------



## TaZz (8. Juni 2007)

Warte am besten eine Woche ab. Ich hab es auch mal geschafft. Dann wirst du es auch schaffen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c25xe (9. Juni 2007)

ich wünschte ich hät nie angefangen ... was das kostet ...


----------



## Fervaline (9. Juni 2007)

Ok, ich als Zahnmedizinische Angestellte rate Dir noch den 4ten Tag abzuwarten. 
Du hast sowiso schon Komplikationen gehabt (ich denke mal der/die Zahn/Zähne waren verlagert)!

Das doofe bei Wunden im Mund ist das sie von unten nach oben, also vom Knochen hoch Richtung Zahnfleisch zuheilen- und das braucht auch noch sehr lange, so ca. 6 Monate im Unterkiefer da der Knochen recht kompakt ist)

Du solltest deswegen nicht rauchen weil die Bestandteile einer Zigarette Venenverängende Mittel enthalten, spich das Blut wird schlechter dort hin transportiert und so wird die Heilung verlangsamt und es kann zu einer Infektion der Wunde führen (Blutvergiftung!!!!!)

Die ersten paar Tage solltest Du auch darauf achten das Du dich ruhig verhällst, Sterile, also abgekochte Sachen isst (aber bitte keinen Milchreis oder Griesbrei da die Körnchen sich leicht in die Wunde reinmogeln), auf Sachen wie Schwarztee und Kaffee verzichtest da das den Blutdruck anregt und somit zu Nachblutungen kommen kann und vor allem eben nicht rauchen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir damit helfen, ich wünsche Dir eine Gute Besserung und Ausdauer was das nicht rauchen angeht.

Gruß Fervaline


----------



## Adler_Auge (10. Juni 2007)

Rauchen ist doch eh totaler Schwachsinn.......was bringt es dir bitte? Es kostet dich Geld, du lebst gesunder etc. jetzt ist echt der beste Zeitpunkt aufzuhören. Wenn du es jemals schaffst dann jetzt nach den 7 Tagen. 

Ich sehe es an meinem Vater, der raucht so viel....das ich schon fast heulen könnte. Er wird wohl nie aufhören. Ich würde mir wirklich wünschen wenn er so eine gute Gelegenheit haben könnte. 

Ich habe noch nie geraucht, habe noch nie an einer Zigarette gezogen und werde dies wohl auch nie tuen. Es ist einfach schwachsinnig.


----------



## OdSt (10. Juni 2007)

Ich würde es gleich bleiben lassen mit dem rauchen. Es spricht mehr dagegen als dafür.


----------



## -NiX- (10. Juni 2007)

Adler_Auge schrieb:


> Rauchen ist doch eh totaler Schwachsinn.......was bringt es dir bitte? Es kostet dich Geld, du lebst gesunder etc. jetzt ist echt der beste Zeitpunkt aufzuhören. Wenn du es jemals schaffst dann jetzt nach den 7 Tagen.
> 
> Ich sehe es an meinem Vater, der raucht so viel....das ich schon fast heulen könnte. Er wird wohl nie aufhören. Ich würde mir wirklich wünschen wenn er so eine gute Gelegenheit haben könnte.
> 
> Ich habe noch nie geraucht, habe noch nie an einer Zigarette gezogen und werde dies wohl auch nie tuen. Es ist einfach schwachsinnig.



Das ist ein ganz toller Beitrag, der uns allen was genau sagen soll? Dass Du ganz toll bist, und der, der den ersten Beitrag schrieb, ist schwachsinnig? Sehr, sehr nett...

mfG, NiX (der übrigens auch nicht raucht, aber sich nicht für besser hält als andere...)


----------



## Adler_Auge (10. Juni 2007)

-NiX- schrieb:


> Das ist ein ganz toller Beitrag, der uns allen was genau sagen soll? Dass Du ganz toll bist, und der, der den ersten Beitrag schrieb, ist schwachsinnig? Sehr, sehr nett...
> 
> mfG, NiX (der übrigens auch nicht raucht, aber sich nicht für besser hält als andere...)



Du hast keine Menschenkenntnis!


Ich halte mich nicht für was besseres, sonst würde ich so etwa nicht schreiben. Das was ich geschrieben habe beinhaltet das genaue Gegenteil.

Naja, anscheinend bist du ja nicht die hellste Glühbirne hier.


----------



## downESIR (10. Juni 2007)

Anscheinend gehörst du wohl nicht zur hellleuchtenden Glühbirnenfraktion, sonst hättest du meine Frage gelesen. 
Ich wollte nicht eure Meinung gegenüber dem Rauchen hören. Aber danke, jetzt weiß ich das du es blöd findest, und ich ja so dumm bin und rauche.

Ich habe am vierten Tag geraucht. Hunde wahr grob schon zu, deshalb gabs keinerlei Komplikationen. Bin froh zu rauchen, sonst würdest du nie wissen wie gut eine Zigarette nach einer Woche gut tut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adler_Auge (11. Juni 2007)

downESIR schrieb:


> Anscheinend gehörst du wohl nicht zur hellleuchtenden Glühbirnenfraktion, sonst hättest du meine Frage gelesen.
> Ich wollte nicht eure Meinung gegenüber dem Rauchen hören. Aber danke, jetzt weiß ich das du es blöd findest, und ich ja so dumm bin und rauche.
> 
> Ich habe am vierten Tag geraucht. Hunde wahr grob schon zu, deshalb gabs keinerlei Komplikationen. Bin froh zu rauchen, sonst würdest du nie wissen wie gut eine Zigarette nach einer Woche gut tut.
> ...



Das mit der Birne war auf den Nix bezogen nicht auf dich. Ich habe dein Thema einfach mal verallgemeinert. Konntest du nicht lesen was ich meinte? Na klar das du die 7 Tage nicht rauchen sollst, wenn ich generell dagegen bin, dann würde ich dir auch in den 7 tagen vom Rauchen abraten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich dachte das versteht man...


----------



## -NiX- (11. Juni 2007)

Adler_Auge schrieb:


> Du hast keine Menschenkenntnis!


O seht nur, ein Experte, der mich anhand von ein paar Buchstaben sofort durchschaut hat! Wie nennt man das? Textanalyse? Kann man das studieren?


Adler_Auge schrieb:


> Ich halte mich nicht für was besseres, sonst würde ich so etwa nicht schreiben. Das was ich geschrieben habe beinhaltet das genaue Gegenteil.


Dann schreib nicht in Deine Beiträge, dass Du das, was andere machen, für schwachsinnig hältst. Dass das Rauchen schädlich ist, brauchst Du niemandem mehr erzählen. Die, die aufhören wollen, brauchen Dich dazu nicht, und die, die es sowieso nicht wollen, denen ist Dein kluger Spruch auch egal.


Adler_Auge schrieb:


> Naja, anscheinend bist du ja nicht die hellste Glühbirne hier.


Damit hab ich kein Problem, so lange es Leute gibt, neben denen mein schwaches Licht wie ein 2000 Watt Baustrahler wirkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG, NiX


----------



## Amarillo (11. Juni 2007)

da die kiddyfraktion diesen thread mal wieder für ihre schwanzvergleiche missbraucht wäre ich für closen!


----------

